# Halo 2 and Mac



## cyprus mac man (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I just found  this article that talks about the future of Halo 2. I guess it will be like Halo 2.5 just like Halo 1.5 came out for Mac and PC. This new Halo 2 also includes the building stuff that Halo CE had for PC.


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 3, 2006)

will it need to be run via Bootcamp?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 3, 2006)

spgmr2005 said:


> will it need to be run via Bootcamp?



Boot Camp is for being able to install Windows XP on your Intel Mac....nothing more.  I guess you could just run it under Windows, but that kind of defeats the purpose of owning a Mac since you did pay for Mac OS X along with the computer.  What the original poster is saying is that they might (or have already) release(d) a Univeral Binary for the Mac, which means that it will run natively on PowerPC based Macs and Intel based Macs.  No Rosetta emulation when running under the Intel Macs.


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks. oh, don't worry about me running bootcamp. i'm getting a mac so that i don't have a PC to deal with anymore. THANK GOD i'm getting to cash flow to get my very own mac. lol. thanks, man.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 5, 2006)

You're welcome. 

And there's nothing wrong with using Boot Camp.  When I get an Intel Mac, I plan on doing this and dual-booting with Windows for those apps that I need that just are not available on the Mac.  This includes some games as well.  Otherwise, it's going to be Mac OS X all the way for the usual usage.


----------



## spgmr2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't plan on using my mac for gaming. I'm a console and handheld gamer, so I'm set in that department. When I get my mac desktop, then I'll worry about dual-booting. I'll get a nice "dedicated" graphics processor when I get my desk top. I just hope that I don't lose my social life when I finally decide to play WoW. I'll think about that one seriously. CoH was responsible for many a weary mornings and dropping grades...lol.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 5, 2006)

yes, I believe that is true that they are bring our h2CE but i have heard that you cannot play this online. to play this game you will have to install windows on your mac  what you could is find an emulator for xbox or maybe make one? It sound like that you want to mod halo 2 you will be able to go online, but to rip halo to the hard drive you have to soft mod the xbox, ftp the xbox and backup the entire xbox change insert a samsung group b anything above 25GB) hard drive in to your computer and put the back upped xbox stuff and insert the hard drive in to your xbox and boot it with a linux installer.

Also if you do this you will be able to put media files on your xbox and stream them to all of the Mac's in your house (think it comes listed in itunes)

And you dont have to use a keyboard to move etc, you could even get a wireless controller pad


----------

